

Mars One - relaxman
http://youtu.be/6QoEEGySGm4
Human settlement of Mars in 2023.<p>"The astronauts leave Earth for an indefinite time to settle on Mars for good"
[ ... ]
"Every two years after 2023 an additional crew will arrive, such that there is a real living, growing community on Mars."
======
pubby
They did an AMA on reddit and the consensus was that it's just a publicity
stunt.

~~~
relaxman
Doesn't look like a stunt. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerard_t_Hooft>

Where does it says it a stunt?

Is this the link?
[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/ue62o/dutch_compa...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/ue62o/dutch_company_plans_colony_on_mars_the_one_way/)

